# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## PEAT88 (3 Jan 2021 às 01:09)

Santo António, Funchal, à 01:00 céu parcialmente nublado, 12.5°C.
E ai vem novamente uma semana com muita água...


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

Há uns meses atrás o interesse seria outro...


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 11:15)

Relativamente ao aviso laranja para o GOr...

Fazendo uma análise rápida, a grande discrepância dos modelos reside na previsão da convecção (dou especial destaque ao IFS vs GFS). No IFS (e AROME) a convecção mais intensa passa por cima das ilhas. 






Esperar para ver.


----------



## AJJ (3 Jan 2021 às 11:23)

> Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil emitiu, esta tarde, um aviso laranja devido ao mau tempo previsto para os próximos dias na Madeira.
> 
> De acordo com os contactos entre o Comando Regional de Operações de Socorro e o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal (IPMA), foi emitido um aviso devido a "um vasto e complexo sistema depressionário", "que se deverão juntar durante o dia 4 (segunda-feira) com a formação de um extenso vale depressionário orientado para sueste, prevê-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, ao nível de aviso laranja".



https://www.jm-madeira.pt/regiao/ve...evido_a_chuva_e_faz_recomendacoes_a_populacao


----------



## Azathoth (3 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

Entretanto esta noite chegou até aos 0,1 ºC na estação da Bica da Cana. E ontem fui ao Pico do Areeiro pelas 15h e no carro marcava 3ºC.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

Pouca precipitação deverá estar associada à nebulosidade inicial. A convecção aproxima-se.


----------



## Hazores (3 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Boa tarde, 

Chuva constante desde noite de ontem pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o vento também se está a fazer sentir...
As previsões indicam que para a tarde haverá um agravamento do estado do tempo.
Grupo oriental irá entrar em Alerta Laranja de precipitação das 18h de hoje até às 9h de amanhã


----------



## AJJ (3 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

> *REGIÕES DA MADEIRA COM AVISO VERMELHO NA SEGUNDA-FEIRA DEVIDO À CHUVA*
> Lusa
> 
> Artigo | 03/01/2021 14:19
> ...




https://www.jm-madeira.pt/regiao/ve...viso_vermelho_na_segunda-feira_devido_a_chuva


Agora vai ficar sempre a dúvida na mente das pessoas se estão a elevar o nível de alerta devido ao que ocorreu por precaução ou porque a situação é evidentemente grave


----------



## Miguel48 (3 Jan 2021 às 15:37)

Boa  tarde. Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 16:13)

E com o(s) aguaceiro(s) forte(s) que agora ocorre(m), já se entrou na fase mais intensa.


----------



## Hawk (3 Jan 2021 às 16:41)

AJJ disse:


> https://www.jm-madeira.pt/regiao/ve...viso_vermelho_na_segunda-feira_devido_a_chuva
> 
> 
> Agora vai ficar sempre a dúvida na mente das pessoas se estão a elevar o nível de alerta devido ao que ocorreu por precaução ou porque a situação é evidentemente grave



Não é tanto o que vai na mente das pessoas em geral. O aviso vermelho permite activar uma série de recursos e meios de protecção civil regional e municipal que não seriam alocados por um aviso amarelo/laranja. Foi isso que falhou no dia de Natal onde as diversas entidades estavam preparadas para um dia de chuva normal.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

Jogo Santa Clara  Benfica está interrompido devido à chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2021 às 17:11)

Eu só estou a ouvir o relato na rádio, está a chover assim tanto? Os acumulados nas estações de Ponta Delgada são pouco relevantes


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

O relvado parece uma piscina, a bola não rola, é ridiculo o que está a chover.. Os delegados estão a falar, acho que vão adiar para amanhã o jogo porque as condições já melhoram..


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

Estou a ver, e a bola não rola.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Jan 2021 às 17:16)




----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2021 às 17:17)

Acho que não me expliquei bem... Eu não nego que o relvado esteja impraticável, mas o relvado em condições normais já é mau, está a chover assim tanto ou é simplesmente aquilo que com uma "chuvinha" fica péssimo?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que não me expliquei bem... Eu não nego que o relvado esteja impraticável, mas o relvado em condições normais já é mau, está a chover assim tanto ou é simplesmente aquilo que com uma "chuvinha" fica péssimo?



Chove muito mesmo, basta ver nas imagens de satélite para ver que os Açores estão a ser afetados por muita chuva (existe inclusive alerta laranja de chuva).


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Chove muito mesmo, basta ver nas imagens de satélite para ver que os Açores estão a ser afetados por muita chuva (existe inclusive alerta laranja de chuva).


Obrigado, na última atualização (das 5) já há um acumulado mais expressivo em Ponta Delgada. O meu primeiro instinto foi ir ver as imagens de radar, mas...


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 17:48)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

Mais calmo agora depois da passagem de células convectivas.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

'Os _cumulonimbus_ são uma chatice'


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

IPMA lança aviso vermelho para a Costa Sul entre as 12h e as 15 h e nas Regiões Montanhosas entre as 11h e as 17 h de amanhã na Madeira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jan 2021 às 01:20)

Boa Noite ...

Aqui por Angra chove de forma contínua há já muitas horas ... 

Impressionante como raramente tem parado a precipitação desde a manhã ... 

O vento também tem soprado com algumas rajadas por vezes fortes ... 

Muita animação por aqui


----------



## PEAT88 (4 Jan 2021 às 08:12)

Funchal 08:00h, chuva moderada. 
No entanto olhando para a imagem de radar, o pior está para cair..


----------



## Miguel48 (4 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Bom dia, por aqui foi uma noite de chuva por vezes forte. Agora um pouco mais calmo. Temperatura 14 graus ás 8h da manhã


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

Posso estar enganado mas parece-me que o pior para a Madeira já passou pois a maior intensidade de chuva deve ter passado mais a norte do que o previsto.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2021 às 12:02)

Na webcam do Funchal vê-se chover com muita intensidade:
https://www.madeira-web.com/pt/webcams/livecam-marina-funchal.html


----------



## Hawk (4 Jan 2021 às 12:37)

O núcleo principal de convecção poderá passar mais a sul da ilha, consistente com a previsão do AROME, mas ainda há convecção relevante a entrar pela ilha, tendo algumas zonas da costa Sul acumulado > 40 mm em 6h.O aviso vermelho entrou em vigor às 12h.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2021 às 12:54)

Acumulados significativos nas estações netatmo do Funchal.
Funchal (Sta Luzia): *54.8mm*
Funchal (Sta Maria Maior): *51.9mm*
Funchal (Vereda do Boneco): *63.9mm*
Santo António (ER 109): *53.7mm

51.8mm *na estação do IPMA do Monte nas últimas 3 horas. 
Acumulados superiores a 10mm em diversas estações nas últimas horas.


----------



## Hawk (4 Jan 2021 às 16:11)

Aviso vermelho bem lançado pelo IPMA (várias estações da ilha ultrapassaram o critério de risco máximo para precipitação mm/6h) mas o aviso esteve algo desfasado no tempo em relação à realidade. A extensão do aviso nas zonas montanhosas até às 18h também pareceu não se justificar.

Este foi o 1º de vários "rounds" programados para esta semana na Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Registos IPMA

Time-lapses da reflectividade do radar de Porto Santo e imagens satélite, desde as 4h de ontem às 16h de hoje (~36 horas):


Acumulados horários e gráficos da estações com precipitação significativa, desde as 4h de hoje:






















































Comparando os registos horários com os acumulados horários estimados pelo radar de Porto Santo, noto que há alguma incapacidade de cobrir adequadamente as encostas Sul/Sudoeste da ilha da Madeira. O efeito de sombra nas baixas altitudes no feixe do radar é bem visível.
No entanto, parece claro que houve muita sorte na distribuição das células com maiores intensidades de precipitação, a Madeira quase passou na zona menos intensa. Mesmo assim o efeito orográfico compensou e as estimativas prévias que motivaram a emissão dos avisos estiveram bastante correctas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

Comunicado do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil acerca das ocorrências no arquipélago açoriano decorrentes das fortes chuvadas do fim de semana. 


Chuva intensa e vento forte causa 13 ocorrências no arquipélago


A chuva e os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir no arquipélago no passado fim-de-semana causaram algumas inundações, quedas de árvores e galgamentos do mar.


De acordo com o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), foram registadas até ao momento 13 ocorrências, nove na ilha de São Miguel, três na Terceira e uma no Faial.



Das ocorrências registadas na ilha de São Miguel, cinco registaram-se no concelho de Ponta Delgada, três na Ribeira Grande e uma no Nordeste, e dizem respeito a queda de árvores, inundações em habitações, em um restaurante e numa via, e à queda de elementos de suporte de obras.



Na ilha Terceira, duas das ocorrências ocorreram no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo e dizem respeito a quedas de árvores e a uma inundação por galgamento do mar.



Em relação à ilha do Faial, foi igualmente registada uma inundação de uma via por galgamento.



Alguns troços e estradas fora encerrados e/ou interditos pelos respetivos Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil, nomeadamente dois troços da Avenida do Mar (Ponta Delgada), Estrada Côrte-Real (Angra do Heroísmo) e Avenida 25 de Abril (Horta).



Ainda segundo o SRPCBA e sob sua coordenação, estão nos locais, para apoio e resolução de diversas ocorrências os Bombeiros, Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Transportes Terrestres, Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP).




Fontes

SRPCBA


----------



## Azathoth (4 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

Agitação marítima, hoje:


Barrerinha, Funchal.


Lido, Funchal.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

Imagem do satélite Aqua hoje às 14h30:







Os acumulados de ontem nas EMA's dos Açores e vento máximo:


















Hoje a precipitação mais intensa na zona Leste da ilha de S.Miguel, Nordeste, como habitual.


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Miguel48 (5 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

Bom dia. Aqui pela Lagoa ilha de São Miguel , o dia amanheceu com chuva e céu encoberto, a temperatura por volta das 8h30 era de 12 graus


----------



## Helinho (5 Jan 2021 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Consequências do mau tempo no caminho da Lombinha da Maia - Maia, concelho da Ribeira Grande.


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Boa tarde 

Por angra do heroísmo, com o aproximar da zona mais ativa de depressão ao arquipélago, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade. É esperado uma agravamento das condições meteorológicas nas próximas horas.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

Em teoria, a frente não deve avançar muito mais.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 16:41)

Ainda vai demorar um pouco até haver melhoria na velocidade do vento.


----------



## Miguel48 (5 Jan 2021 às 17:47)

Está previsto algum frio para as ilhas? O Ipma fala em descida da temperatura para os grupos central e ocidental em 2 dias seguidos, o que é raro. Admira-me não terem colocado previsão de queda de neve para o Pico


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jan 2021 às 18:37)

Boa Tarde 

por aqui como já foi referido tivemos um dia com muito vento mas a precipitação cessou quase por completo ... 

Aguardemos pelas próximas horas ... Tempo muito fechado e nublado como tem sido habitual nestes últimos dias ...


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 11:55)

Vento, muito vento.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 12:04)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2021.10556/pagina-18#post-815430


----------



## Miguel48 (6 Jan 2021 às 22:42)

Boa noite, acabou de cair agora mesmo um aguaceiro de granizo aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 23:00)

Miguel48 disse:


> Está previsto algum frio para as ilhas? O Ipma fala em descida da temperatura para os grupos central e ocidental em 2 dias seguidos, o que é raro. Admira-me não terem colocado previsão de queda de neve para o Pico



Estará frio nos próximos 3/4 dias.

Certamente há neve no Pico (a cotas elevadas) mas como é normal, para quê a previsão específica?


----------



## PedroN (7 Jan 2021 às 02:15)

Boas! Excelente rega que temos tido cá no sul da Madeira estes dias... Começou ainda agora a chover com bastante intensidade na zona oeste (Calheta) e com alguma trovoada ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 03:24)

PedroN disse:


> Boas! Excelente rega que temos tido cá no sul da Madeira estes dias... Começou ainda agora a chover com bastante intensidade na zona oeste (Calheta) e com alguma trovoada ao longe.



Efectivamente esta linha de células intensificou-se sobre a costa SW/Sul da ilha:










Actividade eléctrica intensa atingiu especialmente a costa na zona da Ponta do Sol / Ribeira Brava, pouco antes das 3h:













Precipitação muito intensa mas de curta duração.
A estação de Pico do Anjo na Ponta do Sol registou *15,5 mm em 15 minutos*, entre as 2:59 e as 3:14.






Últimas 60 horas da reflectividade do radar de Porto Santo, desde o fim do evento de dia 4 até hoje às 4h:


----------



## PEAT88 (7 Jan 2021 às 07:20)

Noite com períodos de forte precipitação, algum granizo e trovoada no Funchal. Neste momento, após a passagem de uma frente mais instável, o tempo acalmou. Os períodos de chuva devem manter-se até final do dia.


----------



## PEAT88 (7 Jan 2021 às 07:28)

Apenas uma nota: apesar de não ter acesso aos dados, apostaria que este está a ser o inverno mais chuvoso na Madeira nos ultimos 15 anos a par de 2010. Se alguem tiver acesso a esse comparativo seria interessante.


----------



## Hawk (7 Jan 2021 às 09:58)

As próximas horas poderão ser complicadas na Madeira, com aviso vermelho para precipitação lançado  entre as 18h e as 03h para as zonas montanhosas e costa norte. Solos já saturados.


----------



## Miguel48 (7 Jan 2021 às 10:01)

Bom dia aqui pela Lagoa, céu nublado, já caíram alguns aguaceiros e o carro marcava ás 8h30 8º graus, manhã fria por cá


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 10:43)

Na última hora o Véu da Noiva engrossou bastante o seu caudal.
A ondulação também está forte.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jan 2021 às 11:35)

Boas
Haverá jogo na Choupana mais logo?
Havendo as condições meteorológicas que existem porque não fazem o jogo no Funchal, só por causa dos egos...?

Duvido que mais logo não exista muita chuva e muito nevoeiro.. 
Tenho a sensação que esse jogo será adiado para manhã às 18h!


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> Haverá jogo na Choupana mais logo?
> Havendo as condições meteorológicas que existem porque não fazem o jogo no Funchal, só por causa dos egos...?
> 
> ...



Rivalidades clubisticas .
O Nacional e o Marítimo andam pegados constantemente .


----------



## Azathoth (7 Jan 2021 às 14:11)

Escolas do Norte da ilha fecham esta tarde devido ao mau tempo — DNOTICIAS.PT

Várias derrocadas entre o Paul do Mar e Fajã da Ovelha — DNOTICIAS.PT

Grande derrocada isola fajã da Rocha de Baixo em São Jorge — DNOTICIAS.PT

Derrocada no Curral das Freiras atinge garagem — DNOTICIAS.PT

Derrocadas no Funchal accionaram bombeiros — DNOTICIAS.PT

Mau tempo encerra estrada na Ponta do Sol — DNOTICIAS.PT

Resgatado homem em apuros no mar de São Vicente — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## PEAT88 (7 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

Azathoth disse:


> Escolas do Norte da ilha fecham esta tarde devido ao mau tempo — DNOTICIAS.PT
> 
> Várias derrocadas entre o Paul do Mar e Fajã da Ovelha — DNOTICIAS.PT
> 
> ...



Na Madeira, adivinha-se nova catástrofe caso a situação meteorológica não acalme.
Ha relatos de carros arrastados pela água e grandes derrocadas.
A previsão é para o agravamento ao cair da noite, especialmente para zonas montanhosas e costa norte.


----------



## PEAT88 (7 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

Pela análise dos modelos a situação que se prevê ao cair da noite é de precipitação forte e estacionária (potenciada pela orografia) para a costa norte da Madeira. Em termos de intensidade de precipitação parece não ser tão grave como o evento de 25/12, no entanto, a saturação e impermeabilidade dos solos pode levar a problemas sérios para as populações que residem em zonas de risco.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

Há horas que se vê chover com muita intensidade no porto do Seixal:







A estação meteorológica do WU do Seixal vai já com uns impressionantes *129mm*! Basicamente foram 100mm em 6 horas!


----------



## Miguel48 (7 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Por aqui sempre que cai um aguaceiro as temperaturas descem a pique à pouco registei 8º graus, a máxima até agora que registei foi de 13ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

*ATENÇÃO*

Carros arrastados na Madeira !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2021 às 16:18)

*Mau tempo na Madeira provoca derrocadas e galgamento de águas *

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...eira-provoca-derrocadas-e-galgamento-de-aguas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2021 às 16:25)

Em Machico.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 16:35)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/7/2...pWrqh3nZ40yi5u0ikVseXZm0e-0KRWbYr46IreXVpx6Ww
Lembro-me de passar por esta cascata quando estive na ilha. Impressionante! 

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/7/2...W-n-TtZMimNiFAsq_MDv1I9Kc7HXcoNzn65WLAoHL9ZBc


Muita água a correr por aquelas montanhas. Nesta webcam, para além do véu da noiva, mais para o lado há outra cascata visível e mais ao fundo, também se vê outra:


----------



## FJC (7 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

joralentejano disse:


> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/7/2...pWrqh3nZ40yi5u0ikVseXZm0e-0KRWbYr46IreXVpx6Ww
> Lembro-me de passar por esta cascata quando estive na ilha. Impressionante!
> 
> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/7/2...W-n-TtZMimNiFAsq_MDv1I9Kc7HXcoNzn65WLAoHL9ZBc
> ...




Desculpem o off topico, mas é incrivel a quantidade de água a cair nas montanhas ao fundo da imagem!!! Uau, incrível mesmo....
Boa sorte a todos!!!


----------



## Hawk (7 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

Zona de São Vicente:

https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/vdeo-mostra-chuva-forte-na-costa-norte-da-madeira_51136


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

Precipitação a diminuir, mantém-se agora "colada" às encostas da Costa Norte devido à rotação do vento para o quadrante NE:



Trabalhos extremamente arriscados de remoção do entulho!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 17:58)




----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 18:01)

A precipitação está agora retidas nas vertentes norte, que continuam a acumular precipitação.

A estação do Seixal (WU) segue com 143,5mm.

Lombo da Terça, entre as 9h e as 16h acumulou 102,6mm.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 18:03)

Os *avisos vermelhos* para precipitação para a Costa Norte e Zonas Montanhosas prolongam-se pela madrugada (6h).
Actualizações às 12h de hoje:









Para a Costa Sul já não há aviso de precipitação mas sim laranja para o vento:





Porto Santo com aviso laranja para a agitação marítima:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

A repetição de acumulados volumosos desde Dezembro mantém os terrenos montanhosos repletos.
Ontem os valores ainda não estão todos publicados:





Hoje, hora a hora, começando forte pelas 2h:

















Intervalo relativo, entre as 6h e as 9h:













Às 10h, o maior total horário nas EMA's do IPMA: *22,,9 mm* nos Prazeres (Calheta):





A precipitação mais forte iniciou-se no extremo Noroeste da Ilha e na Costa Norte depois das 10h:

























Lombo da Terça e São Vicente continuam com acumulados horários perto dos 20 mm


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 19:11)

Situação certamente muito grave na Costa Norte, como faz supôr o aumento dos acumulados horários em São Vicente e Lombo da Terça:






*127,3 mm* em São Vicente hoje, a somar aos *40,4 mm* de ontem.

*152,7 mm* em Seixal (WU) hoje, até ao momento.

Poucas estações para avaliar melhor a situação:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 20:02)

impressionante


----------



## Hawk (7 Jan 2021 às 20:06)

A partir de agora há condições propícias à ocorrência de aluvião na costa norte. As autoridades já estão em alerta maximo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 21:17)

Continua a precipitação ininterrupta nas encostas da Costa Norte. A circulação faz ainda a precipitação rodear o maciço do Pico Ruivo/Areeiro pelas encostas orientais da Ilha:


*171,0 mm* em São Vicente.
*207,2 mm* em Lombo da Terça.
*176,3 mm* em Seixal (WU).


----------



## Azathoth (7 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Funchal, Santo António. Cai uns chuviscos que mal se notam. Mas está um vendaval que parece que a casa vai a abaixo.


----------



## Azathoth (7 Jan 2021 às 21:49)

Cascata em São Vicente:


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

Na última hora: 
Lombo da Terça: *24.8mm* / *232mm*
S. Vicente: *19.6mm* / *190.8mm*

Muito complicado! Continuam os ecos amarelos "colados" à costa norte. Os efeitos da orografia são uma coisa impressionante.

*População foge de casa a Norte (vídeo)*
*Por precaução as entidades retiraram algumas pessoas de casa pois como relata o jornalista David Teixeira Fernandes a chuva não dá tréguas*

RTP Madeira

Se as estações de Bica da Cana, Areeiro, etc estivessem a registar valores como os de S. Vicente e Lombo da Terça a situação podia ser ainda muito mais grave....


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 22:14)

Calheta mostra novamente os registos que tinha interrompido; Santo da Serra aumentou os acumulados, o valor das 21h ainda não visível, nem o do Pico do Areeiro.
As precipitações mais intensas ocorrem a altitudes médias/médias baixas:


----------



## Hawk (7 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Se as estações de Bica da Cana, Areeiro, etc estivessem a registar valores como os de S. Vicente e Lombo da Terça a situação podia ser ainda muito mais grave....



É verdade, no entanto a estação de Lombo da Terça está quase a 1000 metros de altitude. Portanto, mesmo que na Bica da Cana que fica a 1500m não esteja a ocorrer um dilúvio, é provável que esteja a ocorrer precipitação muito intensa numa cota ligeiramente inferior (1200-1300) como nas serras que circundam São Vicente


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 23:05)

Vento médio na ordem dos *72 Km/h* em Areeiro e Pico Alto.





Continua a chuva forte, os acumulados sobem na ordem de valores próximos de 20 mm/h:









*251,7 mm* em Lombo da Terça acumulados hoje.
*208,8 mm* em São Vicente.
*168,7 mm* em Santo da Serra.
*194 mm* em Seixal (WU).

Ver aqui a relação de estradas interrompidas:
https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/vento-acima-dos-100-kmshora-neve-pela-manha_51201


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

Hawk disse:


> É verdade, no entanto a estação de Lombo da Terça está quase a 1000 metros de altitude. Portanto, mesmo que na Bica da Cana que fica a 1500m não esteja a ocorrer um dilúvio, é provável que esteja a ocorrer precipitação muito intensa numa cota ligeiramente inferior (1200-1300) como nas serras que circundam São Vicente


Sim, é verdade. Nem consigo imaginar como estará o percurso que fiz desde S. Vicente até à Encumeada quando estive na ilha, deve ser o caos. Alguns cursos de água devem estar impressionantes, bem como a quantidade de cascatas que haverão por aquelas montanhas.
Se este dilúvio tivesse a cair na zona do Areeiro, certamente iria influenciar o caudal das ribeiras que atravessam o Funchal, entre outras, o que poderia causar também problemas. Tem chovido muito na ilha ao longo deste ano hidrológico até ao momento, não há solo que aguente tanta água.

Entretanto, nova atualização, mais do mesmo. Não dá tréguas...
Lombo da terça: *19.7mm* / *251.7mm*
S. Vicente: *18mm* / *208.8mm*

Destaque também para Santo da Serra:

*25.6mm* na última hora e *69.1mm* em 3 horas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2021 às 23:49)

Pico Alto está há 6 horas com vento médio superior a 60 Km/h, chegando na última hora aos 80 Km/.
Lombo da Terça continua a acumular (*272,9 mm* hoje) à razão de cerca de 20 mm/h há pelo menos 10 horas e vento acima dos 55 Km/h nas últimas 4 horas:





Seixal: *202,2 mm* a fechar mais este dia de temporal na Costa Norte.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 01:20)

Últimas duas horas de ontem dia 7: ligeira diminuição temporária da intensidade.











*291,4 mm* de acumulado total em Lombo da Terça;
*238,1 mm* em São Vicente;
*203,8 mm* em Santo da Serra.

A circulação continua:


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2021 às 02:07)

Boa noite!

Antes de mais, um Bom Ano a todos!
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A noite está fria!  Hoje, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros, em geral, fracos, alternados com boas abertas.



Os avisos meteorológicos da Madeira foram atualizados. Está em vigor um *aviso amarelo referente a queda de neve* para as Regiões Montanhosas. Julgo que é a primeira vez que é emitido este tipo de aviso no arquipélago (corrijam-me se estiver errado).















Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 03:25)

O acumulado traduz-se em neve no Pico do Areeiro? Ou degelo de nevoeiro gelado?






E continua a chover na Costa Norte, agora com metade da intensidade das horas anteriores:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 03:59)

*41,6 mm* nas últimas 4 horas no Pico do Areeiro, não é muito notável, a não ser pelo facto de terem ocorrido sob temperatura negativa!





Neve à bruta ou há outra possibilidade? Está em vigor o aviso amarelo de neve nos "pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira", emitido às 00:31 e válido até às 9h de amanhã dia 9.

Nota: ainda não parou de chover, forte em princípio, na Costa Norte. Terminaram os avisos vermelhos às 3h, estão em laranja agora até às 6h.


A partir das 7h da manhã liguem a *Webcam do NetMadeira do Pico do Arieiro* e pode ser que tenham sorte de apanhar uma aberta no nevoeiro. Esta foi uma imagem de ontem dia 7, do timelapse, na direcção do Cidrão (à esquerda) e Torres (à direita)





No dia 6, a visibilidade era muito melhor, e este é o aspecto sem nevoeiro e sem... neve, ainda 





Off-topic: que saudades das caminhadas...


----------



## hfernandes (8 Jan 2021 às 08:24)

Lombo da Terça, IPMA - 291 mm em 24h , sendo 145,5 mm em 6h !

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/8/245764-chuva-e-vento-com-valores-brutais/


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

StormRic disse:


> O acumulado traduz-se em neve no Pico do Areeiro? Ou degelo de nevoeiro gelado?



Caiu neve esta noite na Madeira — DNOTICIAS.PT

Chegou aos -1,6 ºC hoje às 7h no Areeiro.


----------



## Hawk (8 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Alguma acumulação a partir dos 1300-1400 metros visível na webcam da Eira do Serrado (Curral das Freiras).


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2021 às 11:06)

Parecem acumulados mensais, mas não.
São os acumulados do dia de ontem: 07/01/2021


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jan 2021 às 11:11)

Imagem interessante... 

É uma pena não haver mais relatos de neve da ilha da Madeira, certamente haverá muita acumulação nas partes mais altas da ilha.


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 11:23)

Poiso, hoje:










Via Facebook do Abrigo do Poiso.


----------



## Hawk (8 Jan 2021 às 11:40)

ac_cernax disse:


> Imagem interessante...
> 
> É uma pena não haver mais relatos de neve da ilha da Madeira, certamente haverá muita acumulação nas partes mais altas da ilha.




A tendência é haver cada vez menos relatos. Primeiro porque não exstem localidades onde neva "a sério" na Madeira (acima dos 1500-1600 metros). E segundo porque hoje em dia as autoridades fecham os acessos todos à neve depois de um episódio há uns 10 anos atrás onde uma série de carros ficou bloqueado num nevão e foi um caos trazer toda a gente de volta para baixo. Uma pena, porque tenho vários registos e memórias de infância e adolescência das idas à neve e até hoje só consegui que a minha filha brincasse naquelas pequenas acumulações à beira da estrada a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## AJJ (8 Jan 2021 às 11:43)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/8/245792-veja-as-fotos-da-casa-atingida-por-uma-derrocada-no-faial/


----------



## Miguel48 (8 Jan 2021 às 12:21)

Bom dia por aqui céu nublado com abertas, caíram ao inicio da manhã alguns aguaceiros fracos. A temperatura ás 8h30 era de 10 graus


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 14:07)

No Pico Ruivo:






















Fotos do Facebook da casa de abrigo.


----------



## Hawk (8 Jan 2021 às 15:08)

A habitualmente pequena lagoa do Fanal a 1500m altitude, durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

Hawk disse:


> A habitualmente pequena lagoa do Fanal a 1500m altitude, durante o dia de ontem.



 Impressionante! Conheço bem essa zona. Se aí está assim então a lagoa maior mais abaixo deve ter as árvores mais do fundo submersas!


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Já vi no Facebook de quem quem colocou isso:
Manuel Pereira | Facebook

Está completamente cheia a outra lagoa!


----------



## Azathoth (8 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

Atenção: 35 mm de precipitação às 18 horas na estação do Areeiro.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (8 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

O jogo Nacional-Sporting, que acabou há pouco, mostrou o dilúvio que continua na Madeira.


----------



## PEAT88 (8 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

Funchal, Santo António 20:25 estão 6 graus, chuva moderada mas constante.
Mais um autentico dia de Inverno.
Nas cotas mais baixas (abaixo dos 800metros) o vento acalmou ao longo do dia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

Time-lapse da reflectividade do radar de Porto Santo (47 horas):








Pico do Areeiro, hoje, acumulou* 243,6 mm* até às 21h (soma mais de *425,7 mm em três dias*).


----------



## Hawk (9 Jan 2021 às 00:11)

O delegado regional do IPMA disse há pouco que os valores de precipitação registados hoje no Areeiro foram sobrestimados devido à neve.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2021 às 01:42)

Hawk disse:


> O delegado regional do IPMA disse há pouco que os valores de precipitação registados hoje no Areeiro foram sobrestimados devido à neve.



Obrigado pela informação . Podes pôr aqui uma ligação para a publicação ou programa em que o delegado deu esse esclarecimento?

Com efeito os ecos de radar entre as 17h e as 18h não parecem corresponder a um acumulado de 35 mm, por exemplo. Não sei de que modo essa sobrestimação acontece, mas se houver um udómetro simples a par do pluviómetro o acumulado total pode então ser corrigido.


----------



## Hawk (9 Jan 2021 às 08:33)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pela informação . Podes pôr aqui uma ligação para a publicação ou programa em que o delegado deu esse esclarecimento?
> 
> Com efeito os ecos de radar entre as 17h e as 18h não parecem corresponder a um acumulado de 35 mm, por exemplo. Não sei de que modo essa sobrestimação acontece, mas se houver um udómetro simples a par do pluviómetro o acumulado total pode então ser corrigido.



Aqui está:

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/1/8/245931-neve-sobrestimou-valor-da-precipitacao-no-areeiro/#comments


----------



## Hawk (9 Jan 2021 às 13:45)

Funchal:


----------



## Azathoth (9 Jan 2021 às 17:32)

Hoje, filmado por mim na zona da Meia Serra:


Atenção que esta estrada está apenas entre os 1000 e 1100 m de altitude. Tinha ainda bastante granizo a altitudes um pouco mais abaixo. Cheguei a ver um pouco de granizo um pouco acima das Águas Mansas numa zona que deve rondar os 800 e tal metros de altitude.


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui foi um dia bom. Céu nublado com abertas. Neste momento a temperatura é de 11º graus


----------



## Azathoth (9 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Na zona dos Terreiros, a 1300 m de altitude:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Azathoth disse:


> Hoje, filmado por mim na zona da Meia Serra:
> 
> 
> Atenção que esta estrada está apenas entre os 1000 e 1100 m de altitude. Tinha ainda bastante granizo a altitudes um pouco mais abaixo. Cheguei a ver um pouco de granizo um pouco acima das Águas Mansas numa zona que deve rondar os 800 e tal metros de altitude.



Boa noite, nevou a partir de que altitude aí?


----------



## Azathoth (9 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Miguel48 disse:


> Boa noite, nevou a partir de que altitude aí?



Na zona por onde passei a partir dos 800 m de altitude começou-se a ver bocados de granizo. A partir dos 1000 m havia em maior quantidade. Fui até ao Poiso a 1380 m de altitude. Com um 4x4 e um mínimo de experiência em todo-o-terreno subia-se bem. Do Poiso para cima até ao Pico do Areeiro aí já não deu para ir, a estrada estava encerrada. E lá em cima penso que deveria ter uma altura considerável de neve/granizo. No Poiso posso ter visto uma altura máxima de uns 10 cm talvez.


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Jan 2021 às 19:53)

Azathoth disse:


> Na zona por onde passei a partir dos 800 m de altitude começou-se a ver bocados de granizo. A partir dos 1000 m havia em maior quantidade. Fui até ao Poiso a 1380 m de altitude. Com um 4x4 e um mínimo de experiência em todo-o-terreno subia-se bem. Do Poiso para cima até ao Pico do Areeiro aí já não deu para ir, a estrada estava encerrada. E lá em cima penso que deveria ter uma altura considerável de neve/granizo. No Poiso posso ter visto uma altura máxima de uns 10 cm talvez.



Pela foto, dá para ver uma boa acumulação a 1300m de altitude.

Sou um leigo na matéria e continuo sem perceber, estando a Madeira numa latitude muito mais a sul que aqui a Ilha de São Miguel, e tendo as duas ilhas dimensões mais ou menos idênticas, aí na Madeira aos 1300 metros já neva bastante com boa acumulação. Reconheço que a vossa ilha é muito mais alta que esta, aqui a altitude maior é de 1103 metros, mas estando nós muito mais a norte não era suposto que aqui também nevasse mais vezes? Ou estou totalmente enganado? a


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

Miguel48 disse:


> Pela foto, dá para ver uma boa acumulação a 1300m de altitude.
> 
> Sou um leigo na matéria e continuo sem perceber, estando a Madeira numa latitude muito mais a sul que aqui a Ilha de São Miguel, e tendo as duas ilhas dimensões mais ou menos idênticas, aí na Madeira aos 1300 metros já neva bastante com boa acumulação. Reconheço que a vossa ilha é muito mais alta que esta, aqui a altitude maior é de 1103 metros, mas estando nós muito mais a norte não era suposto que aqui também nevasse mais vezes? Ou estou totalmente enganado? a


Posso estar a dizer um enorme disparate, mas a ilha da Madeira é mais "gorda", o que talvez diminua um pouco a influência marítima no interior. Mas é apenas um palpite


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Posso estar a dizer um enorme disparate, mas a ilha da madeira é mais "gorda", o que talvez diminua um pouco a influência marítima no interior. Mas é apenas um palpite


Olha que pode ser uma.razao


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Posso estar a dizer um enorme disparate, mas a ilha da Madeira é mais "gorda", o que talvez diminua um pouco a influência marítima no interior. Mas é apenas um palpite





Miguel48 disse:


> Pela foto, dá para ver uma boa acumulação a 1300m de altitude.
> 
> Sou um leigo na matéria e continuo sem perceber, estando a Madeira numa latitude muito mais a sul que aqui a Ilha de São Miguel, e tendo as duas ilhas dimensões mais ou menos idênticas, aí na Madeira aos 1300 metros já neva bastante com boa acumulação. Reconheço que a vossa ilha é muito mais alta que esta, aqui a altitude maior é de 1103 metros, mas estando nós muito mais a norte não era suposto que aqui também nevasse mais vezes? Ou estou totalmente enganado? a



 https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-10#post-656390 & https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-10#post-656399

Em termos médios, a Madeira é a ilha mais alta de Portugal.


----------



## Hawk (9 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Os episódios de neve a esta altitude de 1200-1300 metros não são assim tão frequentes na Madeira. Embora neve praticamente todos os anos, isto só acontece a partir do 1600-1700 metros, altitudes que julgo só existirem nos Açores na Ilha do Pico onde os episódios de neve são frequentes.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-10#post-656390 & https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ira-fevereiro-2018.9678/pagina-10#post-656399
> 
> Em termos médios, a Madeira é a ilha mais alta de Portugal.


Sim, claro, o relevo é incomparável


----------



## Azathoth (9 Jan 2021 às 22:22)

Hawk disse:


> Os episódios de neve a esta altitude de 1200-1300 metros não são assim tão frequentes na Madeira. Embora neve praticamente todos os anos, isto só acontece a partir do 1600-1700 metros, altitudes que julgo só existirem nos Açores na Ilha do Pico onde os episódios de neve são frequentes.



Exacto, a última vez que nevou a cotas assim tão baixas penso que foi em 2014. E antes disso já nem me recordo. O normal é nevar apenas mesmo no topo dos 3 picos mais altos: Areeiro, Torres e Ruivo.


----------



## Azathoth (9 Jan 2021 às 22:25)

Isto é na zona da Trompica, a uma altitude de 1200-1300 m.


Vídeo de Luís Pedro.


----------



## Miguel48 (9 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, claro, o relevo é incomparável




Sim


N_Fig disse:


> Sim, claro, o relevo é incomparável



Sim sem dúvida que a ilha da Madeira tem muito maior altitude que aqui a ilha de S. Miguel, no entanto nós estamos muito mais a norte e a parte oriental da ilha é a mais alta e a mais gorda, penso que já teria capacidade de reter frio acima dos 900 /1000 metros e mesmo assim pelo menos oficialmente são raros os episódios de neve no Pico da Vara.


----------



## Hawk (10 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

Um youtuber australiano que está a passar uma temporada na Madeira publicou um vídeo da sua ida ao Areeiro durante a tempestade de neve. Imagens de drone a partir do minuto 6:00.


----------



## Azathoth (10 Jan 2021 às 19:03)

Azathoth disse:


> Isto é na zona da Trompica, a uma altitude de 1200-1300 m.
> 
> 
> Vídeo de Luís Pedro.



Estive esta tarde nesta zona e já não tinha nada de neve. Mas via-se para os lados do Paúl da Serra que ainda havia muita neve lá para cima.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2021 às 22:25)

Hawk disse:


> Um youtuber australiano que está a passar uma temporada na Madeira publicou um vídeo da sua ida ao Areeiro durante a tempestade de neve. Imagens de drone a partir do minuto 6:00.


Muito bom!  Deslumbrante 
E uma boa dose de loucura também...


----------



## Açor (11 Jan 2021 às 00:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, claro, o relevo é incomparável


Se for por aí nem no Corvo e nas Flores chegaria a nevar por terem altitudes muito inferiores ao Pico, a São Miguel, Terceira ou São Jorge.
Isto tem a ver com várias componentes que não só a altitude em si, nem com o ser "gordo" ou "magro".
A capacidade de Retenção de frio de cada ilha é uma delas, até porque a Madeira é tão ou menos húmida que os Açores a altitudes acima dos 800m


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 00:43)

Açor disse:


> Se for por aí nem no Corvo e nas Flores chegaria a nevar por terem altitudes muito inferiores ao Pico, a São Miguel, Terceira ou São Jorge.
> Isto tem a ver com várias componentes que não só a altitude em si, nem com o ser "gordo" ou "magro".
> A capacidade de Retenção de frio de cada ilha é uma delas, até porque a Madeira é tão ou menos húmida que os Açores a altitudes acima dos 800m


Mas é costume nevar fora das ilhas com maiores altitudes? Sinceramente, tirando saber que costuma nevar no Pico, é raro ouvir falar de neve nos Açores


----------



## Açor (11 Jan 2021 às 00:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas é costume nevar fora das ilhas com maiores altitudes? Sinceramente, tirando saber que costuma nevar no Pico, é raro ouvir falar de neve nos Açores



Sim é costume, volta e meia quando a frente polar está mais activa e desce mais até aos Açores é costume sim a ocorrência de neve nas ilhas ocidentais acima dos 800/900 m de altitude, e quando o frio é mais expressivo, o mesmo acontece nas montanhas mais altas de São Jorge, Terceira, Faial e São Miguel.
Se é novidade para si para nós, nativos, não é! Basta consultar os anos transatos quando o anticiclone era mais volátil.
Isto apenas para dizer que não é só a questão da altitude que condiciona a ocorrência de neve nas ilhas atlânticas. 
O Corvo é a ilha com menor capacidade de retenção de frio dos Açores, e no entanto queda de neve na mesma não é novidade.
Quanto à Madeira, há outras variáveis em jogo que não existem no arquipélago dos Açores e vice versa!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 01:07)

Açor disse:


> Sim é costume, volta e meia quando a frente polar está mais activa e desce mais até aos Açores é costume sim a ocorrência de neve nas ilhas ocidentais acima dos 800/900 m de altitude, e quando o frio é mais expressivo, o mesmo acontece nas montanhas mais altas de São Jorge, Terceira, Faial e São Miguel.
> Se é novidade para si para nós, nativos, não é! Basta consultar os anos transatos quando o anticiclone era mais volátil.
> Isto apenas para dizer que não é só a questão da altitude que condiciona a ocorrência de neve nas ilhas atlânticas.
> O Corvo é a ilha com menor capacidade de retenção de frio dos Açores, e no entanto queda de neve na mesma não é novidade.
> Quanto à Madeira, há outras variáveis em jogo que não existem no arquipélago dos Açores e vice versa!


Admito a minha total ignorância, ainda por cima as previsões do IPMA para aí parecem-me quase sempre iguais e não me lembro de referirem neve ou cotas


----------



## Açor (11 Jan 2021 às 01:08)

Miguel48 disse:


> Sim
> 
> 
> Sim sem dúvida que a ilha da Madeira tem muito maior altitude que aqui a ilha de S. Miguel, no entanto nós estamos muito mais a norte e a parte oriental da ilha é a mais alta e a mais gorda, penso que já teria capacidade de reter frio acima dos 900 /1000 metros e mesmo assim pelo menos oficialmente são raros os episódios de neve no Pico da Vara.


A questão de ocorrência de neve na Madeira tem um processo diferente dos Açores.
Naquela ilha a altitude é o único factor determinante para a queda da mesma, até porque a ilha situada mais a sul, recebe menos influência da frente polar.
Pelos Açores, como estão mais a norte, estão mais dependentes da influência da mesma frente polar, e não tanto pela altitude em si.


----------



## Açor (11 Jan 2021 às 01:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Admito a minha total ignorância, ainda por cima as previsões do IPMA para aí parecem-me quase sempre iguais e não me lembro de referirem neve ou cotas



As previsões do IPMA para os Açores são muitas vezes desfasadas da realidade.
Basta dizer que aqui não há avisos para temperatura.. .
Quanto ao resto, convém se informar mais  um pouco tal como faz em relação à Madeira.
Se for pesquisar em tópicos mais passados há uns aqui no fórum bastante interessantes sobre os últimos nevões ocorridos nas maiores ilhas dos Açores com as altitudes mais elevadas.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 01:22)

Açor disse:


> As previsões do IPMA para os Açores são muitas vezes desfasadas da realidade.
> Basta dizer que aqui não há avisos para temperatura.. .
> Quanto ao resto, convém se informar mais  um pouco tal como faz em relação à Madeira.
> Se for pesquisar em tópicos mais passados há uns aqui no fórum bastante interessantes sobre os últimos nevões ocorridos nas maiores ilhas dos Açores com as altitudes mais elevadas.


Tenho ideia de ter havido um nevão a cotas relativamente baixas nos meus primeiros anos aqui no fórum, mas já não me lembro muito bem. Obrigado pelas informações!


----------



## Azathoth (11 Jan 2021 às 11:57)

Penso que a queda de neve passa mais despercebida nos Açores devido à falta de existência de estações nos picos mais altos. Se nem no topo do Pico tem alguma, o IPMA ignora completamente as temperaturas negativas que possam haver realmente em vários locais do arquipélago.

Na Madeira, por outro lado, só no Areeiro tem duas. E depois tem a da Bica da Cana. Só nessas três é normal o registo de temperaturas negativas e aí o IPMA tem mais em conta esses dados.
E por outro lado tanto a Bica da Cana como o Areeiro tem estrada de acesso e são até locais muito visitados. No topo do Pico onde temperaturas negativas devem ser certamente muito comuns, deve ser muito pouco visitado. E daí o IPMA ignora completamente o frio que pode fazer lá em cima.


----------



## Miguel48 (11 Jan 2021 às 12:19)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com chuva durante a noite (0,6 mm) temperatura minima de 12 graus neste momento registo 16


----------



## Miguel48 (11 Jan 2021 às 12:26)

Em relação as estações do IPMA é de lamentar que em nenhuma das ilhas exista pelo menos uma no topo das montanhas principais, tendo em conta que hoje em dia os trilhos de montanha são comuns e quanto eu sei as subidas ao Pico são muito procuradas. Aqui em S. Miguel deveria existir pelo menos uma no Pico da Vara e outra no Pico da Barrosa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Em Fevereiro de 2019, nevou nas Flores e Corvo.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/neve-chegou-as-ilhas-das-flores-e-do-corvo_v1130713


----------



## Miguel48 (11 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.  Neste momento céu encoberto, chuva fraca mas constante. 16º graus no momento


----------



## Miguel48 (13 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas, choveu durante a noite,  a minha mínima foi de 14,6ºC , agora sigo com 15,8º C


----------



## Azathoth (13 Jan 2021 às 22:36)

Continua neve nos pontos mais altos. E no Areeiro as temperaturas negativas persistem. às 18h estavam -0.5 ºC. E a máxima foi de hoje foi apenas 0,5 ºC..


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Azathoth disse:


> Continua neve nos pontos mais altos. E no Areeiro as temperaturas negativas persistem. às 18h estavam -0.5 ºC. E a máxima foi de hoje foi apenas 0,5 ºC..



As imagens do Pico do Areeiro são lindas:

Ontem dia 13
















Hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2021 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> As imagens do Pico do Areeiro são lindas:
> 
> Ontem dia 13
> 
> ...


Se me dissessem que era nos Alpes, era capaz de acreditar!


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2021 às 13:17)

O pequeno núcleo depressionário a norte do GOc:


----------



## Miguel48 (15 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia tem sido um bocado humido com céu muito nublado mas ainda não registei chuva.

Temperatura neste momento de 17ºC  a máxima que tive foi de 18º  e a minima de 15ºC


----------



## Azathoth (16 Jan 2021 às 17:59)

Ainda encontrei hoje neve na zona da Bica da Cana:




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2021 às 14:02)




----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

Orion disse:


>



Durezas  isto está mesmo agreste hoje 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (17 Jan 2021 às 23:13)

Mais um vídeo fenomenal da neve nos picos mais altos da Madeira:


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

Estes dias na Madeira têm sido tão anormalmente frios que ontem comprei um aquecedor lá para casa, coisa que nunca tinha utilizado.


----------



## Miguel48 (18 Jan 2021 às 11:24)

Bom dia. Ao contrário do que se passa na Madeira, os ultimos dias por aqui tem sido amenos e húmidos. O céu apresenta-se bastante nublado mas sem chuva. Minima de 16 graus, agora estou com 17 graus


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2021 às 13:07)

Aqui pelos meus lados, tem sido chuva, chuva e mais chuva e a previsão é de chuva todos os dias.
Ontem, na estação do Alto do cabouco registaram-se 114,5mm de acumulado. Tendo em conta que este mês, a barreira dos 100mm diários foi alcançada mais do que uma vez.
Nota também para Santo Amaro do Pico, agora guarnecido por uma estação amadora, onde os dados estão no WU e na página do Anticiclone dos Açores, os valores de acumulado no dia de ontem alcançaram os 112,3mm.
Só este mês de janeiro, está estação já leva um acumulado de 515,3mm.
Podem consultar estes dados em:
http://anticiclone-acores.com/network/pico/ISANTO67/pages/station/graph.php

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (18 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

*Choveu três vezes mais a Norte*

(...)O posto udométrico da Fajã da Nogueira registou *618 mm de precipitação no mês de dezembro de 2020*, ultrapassando em 228% o valor médio mensal de 270 mm dos meses homólogos, no período 2004-2019.

De acordo com o relatório que o Governo da Madeira está a apresentar sobre os estragos provocados pela chuva no Norte da ilha, ficou a se saber que um dos postos udométricos da rede meteorológica regional sob gestão do Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil, designadamente o da Fajã do Penedo, implantado à cota 259, na freguesia de Boaventura, *registou um total de 269 mm de precipitação, valor equivalente a 386% do máximo diário de 77 mm*, registado no mês de dezembro dos últimos 15 anos. 
No dia 25 de dezembro, em Boaventura e Ponta Delgada, foram contabilizadas quatro vagas de precipitação intensa com picos variáveis entre os 18 mm/h e os 37 mm/h. A primeira entre as 2 horas e as 4 horas da manhã, a segunda entre as 9 e as 12 horas, a terceira entre as 16  e as 19 horas, período durante o qual ocorreu a aluvião, e a última às 23 horas.(...)


https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade/choveu-trs-vezes-mais-a-norte_51941


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2021 às 13:59)

Evento de vento extremo localizado. 

Era cerca da 01:00, levantou-se um vento súbito de elevada intensidade.
O evento foi localizado e progrediu em linha reta desde a freguesia da Feteira e as Angústias, Ilha do Faial. 

O fenómeno não foi identificado e não causou estragos.

A estação do Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, registou no período das 02UTC, uma rajada de 108,1km/h
Na minha estação, a 2km a norte, não há registo do evento. A 800m a norte da minha estação, noutra estação, também não foi registado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (22 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

Duas semanas depois já é possível chegar de carro ao Pico do Areeiro — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2021 às 00:58)

Boa noite a todos ...

Por aqui nada de chuva mas desde as 19 horas que temos tido muito vento ... 

Rajadas moderadas a fortes e um assobio constante tem marcado esta agitada noite de Terça-feira ...


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Relativamente ao aviso vermelho para vento no GOc...

A questão não é só as rajadas. O vento pode temporariamente rondar os 45-50 nós (>80kph)


----------



## lserpa (27 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Orion disse:


> Relativamente ao aviso vermelho para vento no GOc...
> 
> A questão não é só as rajadas. O vento pode temporariamente rondar os 45-50 nós (>80kph)



O WRF também acompanha.
Prevê vento sustentado acima dos 40 nós 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Jan 2021 às 15:07)

Só para avisar aqui os meteoloucos do grupo central que uma frente de passagem rápida e cheia de trovoada está prestes a chegar ao Faial. Portanto, preparem as máquinas fotográficas.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 09:57)




----------



## Miguel48 (28 Jan 2021 às 11:23)

Bom dia. Por aqui céu praticamente encoberto. Choveu bastante durante parte da noite


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 14:25)




----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Faltam poucas horas para a depressão atingir a distância mais próxima das ilhas. Podia ser - como já foi - pior.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

E lá vai ela.







---






42 mps = >151 qph (por volta das 15h)


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 20:19)

Com pequenos ajustes na escala...






Vento máximo registado  ~43 mps = ~154 qph.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2021 às 21:27)

O ECM estava a modelar 200km/h para esta hora no centro da Justine.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dunio9 (28 Jan 2021 às 23:27)

Ventos por aqui na praia da vitoria, a rondar os 100 kmh


----------



## lserpa (28 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

Aqui no Faial, Horta, a montanha pariu um rato . O ECM exagerou claramente. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Jan 2021 às 00:40)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui neste momento temos o pico no que à intensidade do vento diz respeito ...

O vento foi uma constante durante todo o dia de hoje mas nesta última hora as rajadas tem tido uma intensidade considerável ...

Até já fechei a portada da janela dada a força da ventania ...


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2021 às 04:42)

Na *Ilha das Flores*, estação na costa norte: várias rajadas superiores a100 Km/h e até *119,6 Km/h*, ontem entre as 14h e as 18h.







Destaque ainda para os *12 mm* em *10 minutos, *entre as 18h39 e as18h49.


Já hoje, cerca das 2h, na Terceira (Cinco Ribeiras), vento médio de 88,5 Km/h e rajada de *100,4 Km/h*.

Ontem às 15h20, Justine vista pelo Aqua:


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

Passagem da depressão Justine causa 11 ocorrências nos Açores 


De acordo com o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), face à passagem da depressão Justine pelo arquipélago, foram registadas um total de 11 ocorrências.

Segundo uma nota informativa do SRPCBA, estas relacionaram-se sobretudo com queda de árvores, queda de estruturas (postes de eletricidade, placares publicitários) e com pequenos danos em habitações.

Destas 11 ocorrências, seis registaram-se no concelho da Praia da Vitória (ilha Terceira), uma no concelho da Ribeira Grande (ilha de São Miguel), duas nas Lajes das Flores, uma em São Roque do Pico e uma no concelho da Calheta (ilha de São Jorge). Uma das registadas na ilha das Flores diz respeito a um telhado de uma habitação que ficou danificado devido à precipitação e ventos fortes, à qual procedeu-se ao realojamento de duas pessoas.

Ainda segundo o SRPCBA, e sob sua coordenação, estão nos locais para apoio e resolução de diversas ocorrências, os Bombeiros, a Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Transportes Terrestres, os Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil e a Polícia de Segurança Pública (PSP).

De acordo com o ultimo comunicado do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), era esperado um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento nas ilhas do grupo Ocidental, com rajadas na ordem dos 140 km/h, 120 km/h nas ilhas do grupo Central e até 100 km/h no grupo Oriental. Consta também do mesmo comunicado um aumento da agitação marítima com ondas de sete a nove metros de altura no grupo Ocidental, de seis a oito no grupo Central e até cinco metros no grupo Oriental. 

O SRPCBA dotou a ilha das Flores de meios acrescidos de resposta de Proteção Civil, com comunicações e coordenação no terreno.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

StormRic disse:


> Na *Ilha das Flores*, estação na costa norte: várias rajadas superiores a100 Km/h e até *119,6 Km/h*, ontem entre as 14h e as 18h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curioso... o que será responsável por este padrão de nuvens? As ilhas?


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Curioso... o que será responsável por este padrão de nuvens? As ilhas?



Também achei um invulgar efeito e como não o encontro em outra área nesta zona do Atlântico àquela hora ou noutra hora, penso tratar-se de uma interacção com as ilhas do Grupo Central.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Curioso... o que será responsável por este padrão de nuvens? As ilhas?



Sim. Comum.

De vez em quando acontece em S. Miguel.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> Também achei um invulgar efeito e como não o encontro em outra área nesta zona do Atlântico àquela hora ou noutra hora, penso tratar-se de uma interacção com as ilhas do Grupo Central.





Orion disse:


> Sim. Comum.
> 
> De vez em quando acontece em S. Miguel.


Já tinha reparado em "coisas engraçadas" na Madeira, mas nos Açores foi mesmo a primeira vez


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Já tinha reparado em "coisas engraçadas" na Madeira, mas nos Açores foi mesmo a primeira vez



Agora é a segunda  E repara no GOc:






Cá em baixo (canto superior direito)


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2021 às 13:52)




----------



## Joaquim Coelho (31 Jan 2021 às 11:35)

Parece-me que esta semana vamos ter uns dias mais frios. Que venha para vestir de branco a montanha do pico.


----------

